# 72 Killed Resisting Gun Confiscation In Maryland



## S.J. (Mar 15, 2014)

Be sure to read the whole article.

BREAKING: Seventy-Two Killed Resisting Gun Confiscation In Maryland |


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 16, 2014)

That was predictable,

"And this fellow Americans, is how the American Revolution began, April 20, 1775."


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh for Pete's sake. 

The tee pottiers will miss the real message here -

It was progressives, LIBERALS who fought for those guns. 

The conservatives were too busy spying for the king.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Mar 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oh for Pete's sake.
> 
> The tee pottiers will miss the real message here -
> 
> ...


No, it wasn't progressives.

And the liberals of 1776 are today's libertarians.

Progressives like you are collaborators with King George.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oh for Pete's sake.
> 
> The tee pottiers will miss the real message here -
> 
> ...



The irony escapes you


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 17, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for Pete's sake.
> ...



"ARE"

If you're gonna lie, at least get the tense correct. 

George is not currently the king.

George has been dead for a really long long long long LONG time.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 17, 2014)

This has what to do with the Tea Party?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> This has what to do with the Tea Party?



Progressive/commies needs a boogeyman scapegoat, so the Tea Party is it for them

dirty tactic of theirs


----------



## KevinWestern (Mar 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oh for Pete's sake.
> 
> The tee pottiers will miss the real message here -
> 
> ...



A simple question arises: why are liberals now fighting against those guns, and why are liberals now generally OK with the expansion of the Federal Gov't (ie "the king")?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> This has what to do with the Tea Party?


I posted it under Tea Party because the Tea Party are the ones currently most conscious of the principals of our founders, IMO.  I guess I could have posted it under "history" but I didn't think it would matter that much.  The message is still the same, that the government is trying to disarm us the same way today as they were then.


----------

